# 'Bloodless' castration? ('The 'Banding' method?)



## savepitbulls (Jan 2, 2007)

Banding is not the recommended way to castrate horses. Small livestock (goats and sheep for example) and cattle are fine to "band" but I _really_ wouldn't suggest it for horses. Their testicles do not hang the same way that the goats and sheep and cattle do and they can get very infected. It can result in blood and fluid pooling above the banding site and it's actually more painful and stressful on the horse because it takes longer to actually work (20-30 days. :shock: )


----------

